# GTI's exhaust on Rabbit + AWE resonator



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

Since a friend of mine swapped his GTI's exhaust for AWE system, we decided to try GTI's exhaust on my Rabbit. Obvious it is not exact fit, but with AWE's resonator it fits pretty good (minor sawing required







).








Inside the cabin it is barely noticeable, but outside:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMhEsRfS2H0
If you do not have AWE's resonator laying around, you could use straight piece of 2.5in pipe to connect pieces (that is probably my next step). It also should make it a bit louder IMO.


_Modified by crawl at 9:07 AM 1-6-2008_


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

not to be negative, but you were this far into it
why not just toss a magna or what ever on plus the resanator ?


----------



## svtf2rabbit (Sep 26, 2007)

Did you compare the AWE to the Rabbit's stock exhaust, if so, what would be required to fit a GTI's aftermarket exhaust on a Rabbit.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_not to be negative, but you were this far into it
why not just toss a magna or what ever on plus the resanator ?

obviously from the picture its a much better flowing system with larger piping and less bends from what i can see. it was probably really really cheap to do also.


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_not to be negative, but you were this far into it
why not just toss a magna or what ever on plus the resanator ?

it is all about Benjamin's








As *travis3265* said, it was cheap. All I had to buy was one clamp($1.99 + tax). If I had extra money, I would probably buy something like GHL or AWE (although they to loud to my taste).

_Quote, originally posted by *svtf2rabbit* »_Did you compare the AWE to the Rabbit's stock exhaust, if so, what would be required to fit a GTI's aftermarket exhaust on a Rabbit.

Judging from pictures
















All you need is resonator or piece of 2.5in pipe if you want system without resonator. But I have to warning you, AWE's exhaust is pretty loud with resonator on a Rabbit. 
Some one from AWE mentioned that their GTI's exhaust is the same as Rabbit's + resonator and they should be interchangeable. However in really Rabbit's exhaust was to short and we had to stick small piece of pipe between AWE's system and stock system to cover the gap. 
EDIT: Actually you can see on those pictures that end piece is different. That is why it did not fit on GTI...
Disclaimer: 
I'm not looking for extra power. I was simply curious if it was gonna fit and what kind of sound it would make. I have my answers and I just want to share them with others.


_Modified by crawl at 12:51 AM 1-7-2008_


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

cool man,


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif love the way it sounds...i think i might go the same route....bills are a motherfecker right now


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*

did you have to push your cat to the side a little for it to mate up?


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (Geo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Geo* »_did you have to push your cat to the side a little for it to mate up?

I don't think so. I was under the car so it is hard to tell. It may shifted a little, but not more than half of inch.


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikebbugn* »_ bills are a motherfecker right now

just paid for my second semester... tell me more about bills


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (crawl)*

resonator turn out to be POS, so it had to go.








sound did not change much, but now I have one piece less to worry about.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

So the drown isn't that bad at highway speeds?


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

wait till you here mine this coming week end all i have is a magnaflow inside its fine no drone but out side.... well ear splitting for other cars or so ive been told


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

I just finished the install of the oem gti catback on my rabbit. 
I bought a oem downpipe and catback. You won't need to buy anything if you have that. You just need to cut off a 23.5" section, and use one of the sleeve clamps from the gti setup. You can clamp it in on both ends. It is a bit raspy thou, it probably could use a decent resonator. Not bad thou for $50.










_Modified by Plain at 6:14 PM 2-2-2008_


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

good idea plain


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Here is a picture of the gti catback installed on my rabbit. That gap is what you need to fill.
I would recommend a resonator, I find a tiny bit of rasp on the upper end of 1st at wideopenthrottle, 2nd sounds pretty good thou. I don't have any video equipment but I will try to get a sample while in Miami.

Anyway here is the picture:










_Modified by Plain at 6:21 PM 2-2-2008_


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

hey crawl, 

could you take a new video with the front resonator removed to hear the difference.

thanks


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

def wanna see a new video, and is there anyway i can buy just an awe resonator?..i wanted to get the magnaflow one but i like the raw sound (not ricey) just not too deep and dull if anyone gets what i mean.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

this thread is 3 yrs old


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

wow i just realized, so many different options for this stock gti exhaust i have...im torn between just gettign the res taking out, or having everything taken out but the res..:screwy::facepalm:


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

joshGOLF2.5 said:


> wow i just realized, so many different options for this stock gti exhaust i have...im torn between just gettign the res taking out, or having everything taken out but the res..:screwy::facepalm:


 I'll be throwing a stock GTI system on my Rabbit this weekend. I have a 6" round x 24" magnaflow where the small front resonator is and the rest will be from a GTI. I'm not sure how much sound will get through but if I don't like it, i can get my $100 back that I paid for the system selling to someone else.


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

if you could make a sound clip that would be awesome :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

joshGOLF2.5 said:


> if you could make a sound clip that would be awesome :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 Did my best. Along with the big 6" round magnaflow muffler, its pretty tame but there is enough noise for it to be enjoyable and easy to tolerate daily.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

sounds nice :thumbup: , but you should have reved it to the redline to hear it more


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

would mine sound a lil more raspier without the magnaflow muffler on it? im trying to be a little bit louder lol, but otherwise sounds sick!


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

joshGOLF2.5 said:


> would mine sound a lil more raspier without the magnaflow muffler on it? im trying to be a little bit louder lol, but otherwise sounds sick!


 Yeah, you would be raspy without the muffler for sure. I was considering some other muffler options to get a bit more noise out of mine. For you, maybe a 4" x 14" magnaflow would be what you need to let a lot more noise pass through but without any other muffling it'll be raspy.


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

magics5rip said:


> Yeah, you would be raspy without the muffler for sure. I was considering some other muffler options to get a bit more noise out of mine. For you, maybe a 4" x 14" magnaflow would be what you need to let a lot more noise pass through but without any other muffling it'll be raspy.


 yea im looking for that raw sound without sounding like a fartcan! really stoked to do this mod the only differencei s i have a mk6 gti exhuast..is there any difference from mk6 gti vs mk5 gti other then the dual exit ?


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

joshGOLF2.5 said:


> yea im looking for that raw sound without sounding like a fartcan! really stoked to do this mod the only differencei s i have a mk6 gti exhuast..is there any difference from mk6 gti vs mk5 gti other then the dual exit ?


 From what I can tell, no other difference. I assume you are cutting in an extra slot for the dual exit?


----------



## gcorrado60 (May 2, 1999)

joshGOLF2.5 said:


> yea im looking for that raw sound without sounding like a fartcan! really stoked to do this mod the only differencei s i have a mk6 gti exhuast..is there any difference from mk6 gti vs mk5 gti other then the dual exit ?


 No difference...i used the 4" on mine and it may be just a tad/slightly louder then the vid posted 
mine: 
http://youtu.be/X4t1V5pfyGk


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

nah im not cutting anything i just bought a gti rear valence:thumbup:


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

RJB121 said:


> No difference...i used the 4" on mine and it may be just a tad/slightly louder then the vid posted
> mine:
> http://youtu.be/X4t1V5pfyGk


 Maybe I'll try a glass pack for fun then :laugh: 

Actually what I may do is buy the 42draftdesign res delete or something straight back from the Magnaflow but I would really love to just swap out the muffler since I like the GTI exhaust routing. 

RJB - how long was the body on your 4" muffler?


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

this? 

http://www.42draftdesigns.com/categories/products/fsinores.html 

it says wont fit the 2.5l? 

i wonder how this would sound


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

joshGOLF2.5 said:


> this?
> 
> http://www.42draftdesigns.com/categories/products/fsinores.html
> 
> ...


 Right, it won't fit the rabbit since the rabbit plumbing from the center hanger back is slightly different, but both you and I will have a GTI center-hanger-back exhaust so that should work just fine.


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

i think after a few months i might just upgrade to this 

http://techtonicstuning.com/main/index.php?main_page=popup_image&pID=713 

:thumbup:


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a single 6 inch round magnaflow on mine and there is not really any rasp at all. Once magnaflows break in they get pretty loud though. When my muffler was new it was really really quiet almost stock. Now its pretty freaking loud and drone is very evident still sounds awesome but annoying at times.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

jaja123 said:


> I have a single 6 inch round magnaflow on mine and there is not really any rasp at all. Once magnaflows break in they get pretty loud though. When my muffler was new it was really really quiet almost stock. Now its pretty freaking loud and drone is very evident still sounds awesome but annoying at times.


 You have a single muffler and that is your entire system?


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Lol yep thats why its loud. still have stock cats. But what is nice is I can swap the rear suitcase muffler in about 5 min and then its really quiet. I have a custom axelback that just slides into a sleeve when I want the sound. Its so nice to have a clamped axelback instead of a welded one cause its so easy to swap pieces.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

jaja123 said:


> Lol yep thats why its loud. still have stock cats. But what is nice is I can swap the rear suitcase muffler in about 5 min and then its really quiet. I have a custom axelback that just slides into a sleeve when I want the sound. Its so nice to have a clamped axelback instead of a welded one cause its so easy to swap pieces.


 Yeah, that is why I have mine sleeve clamped as well. So how much quieter does your system become with the rear suitcase installed? Is it just the suitcase or the resonator just infront of it as well? 

I like the extra throatyness the GTI rear section adds, but if I can do a res delete + my rabbit suitcase + 6" round muffler, I think that may be the magic combo. Right now its just a tad too quiet for me to notice unless I'm really listening for it.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

it becomes MUCH quieter with the suitcase on. Difference is huge without the suitcase it is very loud. Can probably be heard several blocks under full throttle. but it still has a smooth sound to it. The magnaflow is welded in.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

jaja123 said:


> it becomes MUCH quieter with the suitcase on. Difference is huge without the suitcase it is very loud. Can probably be heard several blocks under full throttle. but it still has a smooth sound to it. The magnaflow is welded in.


 Hmm, I may have to give this a shot then. The GTI suitcase doesn't fit 100% with the rabbit lower valence anyway (the tips stick out about two inches too much or so)


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

i did this today at midas for 50$ got a pipe and clamped it on...sound difference..very minimal and i have a straight pipe without a resonator. i really wanna step up and get a gti tt tuning borla exhaust...my golf has gone through muffler deletes and all and im tired of doing it the cheap way :thumbdown: but for now it sounds alright, ill just have to get some cash and get a real exhaust :beer:


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

I miss stock exhaust!


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

did the same to mine first took off rear suitcase then a month later res delete then another month no mufflers at all. two months after that 6 inch magnaflow. Magnaflow sounds better of course


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

so your just running a resonator?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

Hey Josh try to take a nice vid . 

from the vids i've seen it is more noticable with a much better sound than stock, but not super loud which I like. 

did you go with the mk6 Gti exhaust? 

If you wanna add more sound and keep the stock suitcase , you could always try this resonator delete from 42 draft. 

http://www.42draftdesigns.com/categories/products/fsinores.html


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

vento 95 GL said:


> Hey Josh try to take a nice vid .
> 
> from the vids i've seen it is more noticable with a much better sound than stock, but not super loud which I like.
> 
> ...


 With just the GTI exhaust it isn't loud, period. The car breathes easier and there is a noticeable breathyness to the exhaust but that is about it. 

I'm assuming no company makes a suitcase delete pipe correct? I mean, it would be easy to get a few stainless bends and weld them up, but with 19 credits of EE courses I'm pretty strapped for time.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

if u call a magnaflow a resonator than yes thats all i have. Here are some vids. Yes it is very loud but when I had straight pipe I had soo much rasp. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLv-VWm9Rjc 

Inside view normal driving 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTYfpDrhkvI


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

jaja123 said:


> if u call a magnaflow a resonator than yes thats all i have. Here are some vids. Yes it is very loud but when I had straight pipe I had soo much rasp.


 If you have a magnaflow 6" round, it is a straight through muffler. Resonators just help to cancel out particular sound frequencies where mufflers look to reduce the amplitude of a wideband of frequencies. 

Also, an interesting PDF on the different type of mufflers, what frequencies they operate best for and even some equations on how to design your own.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

magics5rip said:


> With just the GTI exhaust it isn't loud, period. The car breathes easier and there is a noticeable breathyness to the exhaust but that is about it.
> 
> I'm assuming no company makes a suitcase delete pipe correct? I mean, it would be easy to get a few stainless bends and weld them up, but with 19 credits of EE courses I'm pretty strapped for time.


Thats good that its not loud. I'm not looking to break the decibel chart. I want a smooth sound that is low when crusing but have that distinctive sound at high rpm that reminds us of a small Lambo.

I just found a brand new straight 24inch stainless t-304 2.25in in my stock room that I forgot I had lol. I'm gonna use that for now since its free and will see how I like it with the GTI exhaust. The GTI exhaust will cost me around 75$ so its no big deal. If I like it i'll leave it like that. from the video I heard with a front resonator I like how it sounds. So with no resonator I imagine its gonna sound a bit deeper and a tiny bit louder. combined with an air intake it should be loud enough for me when i want to push it , but still civilized when cruising.

The vid posted by jaja123 is nice at high rpm, but at low-mid i don't like it.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

I kno sounds more like a 4 at low rpm


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

was the first video straight piped or with the magnaflow muffler? and if you dont mind linking me where you got that muffler?


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

that with 6 inch magnaflow. I got it off amazon actually its 66 bucks now http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000CCG01O


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

jaja123 said:


> that with 6 inch magnaflow. I got it off amazon actually its 66 bucks now http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000CCG01O


Same muffler I got, except I bought mine through planetmagnaflow.com and searched the internet for coupon codes. I think I got it shipped free for like $55.


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

sounds so good dude:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

magics5rip said:


> Same muffler I got, except I bought mine through planetmagnaflow.com and searched the internet for coupon codes. I think I got it shipped free for like $55.


Since you have a 6 inch round muffler, you basically have 3 mufflers in your system. I would 

get rid of the middle one which is a chambered muffler and the most restrictive. Go in a muffler shop where they mandrel bend and have stainless tubes. cut the midle muffler and replace with a stainless 2.5 inch tube and weld it. should not cost you more than 60$ to do that.

should improve both sound and a bit of performance too.


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

will the magnaflow 2.25" fit on my mk6 gti exhaust?


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

vento 95 GL said:


> Since you have a 6 inch round muffler, you basically have 3 mufflers in your system. I would
> 
> get rid of the middle one which is a chambered muffler and the most restrictive. Go in a muffler shop where they mandrel bend and have stainless tubes. cut the midle muffler and replace with a stainless 2.5 inch tube and weld it. should not cost you more than 60$ to do that.
> 
> should improve both sound and a bit of performance too.


Yeah, I have been trying to figure out the magic combination. When I initially looked at the GTI center res, it looked straight through but I think you are right; it does look chambered which is reducing a lot of the noise + adding back pressure. But the GTI system does have nicer bends + a consistant diameter of tubing. The rabbit system reduces near 2" a center res input, then comes back to 2.25" on the other side.

I'm wondering if the suitcase muff will give me enough reduction after bypassing the res. I'm sure it is also a chambered muffler.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

magics5rip said:


> Yeah, I have been trying to figure out the magic combination. When I initially looked at the GTI center res, it looked straight through but I think you are right; it does look chambered which is reducing a lot of the noise + adding back pressure. But the GTI system does have nicer bends + a consistant diameter of tubing. The rabbit system reduces near 2" a center res input, then comes back to 2.25" on the other side.
> 
> I'm wondering if the suitcase muff will give me enough reduction after bypassing the res. I'm sure it is also a chambered muffler.


42 draftdesigns did test all sorts of combination and they actually opened up the center muffler. It is the one doing most of the job of getting rid of the sound. Yes the stock GTI is much better than the rabbit-golf system for sure. 

There are alot of people with GTI keeping the rear suitcase , deleted center muffler and bigger downpipe-cat and have no problem making 260whp with a chip. So I don't think you should worry about the flow of the rear suitcase. 
I think since you already have a muffler in the front , but its straight through design , i think with the rear suitcase it would still be good when cruising , but open up alot more when going WOT. The suitcase is a chambered design also.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

vento 95 GL said:


> 42 draftdesigns did test all sorts of combination and they actually opened up the center muffler. It is the one doing most of the job of getting rid of the sound. Yes the stock GTI is much better than the rabbit-golf system for sure. .


Thanks for the insight. I was already looking at 42DD's res delete and for $100, it really isn't all that bad. If I could find one in the classifieds, that would be a nice score!


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

like if i were to get the 2.25 6" magnaflow would a shop be able to rig it to fit, i honestly dont even know how big the mk6 gti exhaust i have is :screwy:


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

they should be able to. gti's are 2.5 inch


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

i need to get my exhaust louder asap


----------



## WikdR32 (Jul 26, 2006)

Can anyone say for sure if you take off complete GTI exhaust from mk6 and install on Golf mk6 is this direct fit. No cutting or anything. Including resonator and stock mufflers all one piece...


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Mk6 gti has dual exit on both sides so no out won't fit the golf.without cutting and welding. Unless you get the gti rear


----------



## WikdR32 (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes this is what I was planning on. I found a complete mk6 exhaust cat back not cut. Was hoping that it would just bolt right up assuming I replaced rear spoiler under bumper.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

WikdR32 said:


> Yes this is what I was planning on. I found a complete mk6 exhaust cat back not cut. Was hoping that it would just bolt right up assuming I replaced rear spoiler under bumper.


It should. From the pictures I have seen, the exhaust hangers are in the same locations. Really, the mkVI is just a facelift on the mkV.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yup then it'll fit perfect. Just need to accommodate your cat, because it's down pipe is a little longer... You'll have to extend the length a little to reach your cat.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

I have noticed that the GTI exhaust tips stick out a little further than the Rabbit ones. I assume this is due to the different lower valence? 

I was considering chopping up the tubing and redoing the tips but it might be easier just to get a GTI lower rear.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

magics5rip said:


> I have noticed that the GTI exhaust tips stick out a little further than the Rabbit ones. I assume this is due to the different lower valence?
> 
> I was considering chopping up the tubing and redoing the tips but it might be easier just to get a GTI lower rear.


By the time you've got the exhaust, and rear valence and then paint it....you could have had the most expensive REAL exhaust made. By the point you get to buying rear ends...you might as well but awe/eurojet/any other brand


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

TylerO28 said:


> By the time you've got the exhaust, and rear valence and then paint it....you could have had the most expensive REAL exhaust made. By the point you get to buying rear ends...you might as well but awe/eurojet/any other brand


You are assuming that I paint the rear. So far I have $150 in to this system and getting a GTI lower for $50 will put me at half of what a "real" system costs. If I sell the stock GTI downpipe I got along with the rear-half I'm doing even better. 

I'm more interested in the puzzle anyway over just buying stuff.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

If you don't have to paint anything, just a little addition to the gti exhaust will be needed.in fact you could probably get a section of piping flared up and just use clamps to keep costs down even more so!


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

TylerO28 said:


> If you don't have to paint anything, just a little addition to the gti exhaust will be needed.in fact you could probably get a section of piping flared up and just use clamps to keep costs down even more so!


Yeah, I thought about doing exactly this! An even cheaper way would be to cut out the GTI suitcase and throw the rabbit suitcase back in.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

magics5rip said:


> Yeah, I thought about doing exactly this! An even cheaper way would be to cut out the GTI suitcase and throw the rabbit suitcase back in.


why do you complicate things?

just go to a muffler shop and have them cut off the piping behind the tips and reweld so that they sit the way you want with the bumper. That is cheap and fast.

I would not put back the stock rabbit suitcase. beats the purpose of putting a GTI exhaust + aren't the GTI tips a bit bigger than the rabbit?

If you have to cut off the GTI suitcase , since you already have a magnaflow and stock middle, I would just extend the piping to the rear bumper with tips.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

vento 95 GL said:


> why do you complicate things?


I was throwing out the cheapest solution possible to the problem. Obviously, I'm not going to do it. I believe there are no difference in tip sizes, just the length of the pipes from the suitcase out. However, they do not extrude perpendicularly to rear bumper. If you cut them back, the tips will hug the inner side of the valence cutout. 

Complicating things is fun 



> If you have to cut off the GTI suitcase , since you already have a magnaflow and stock middle, I would just extend the piping to the rear bumper with tips.


This is what I would do IF I cut the GTI suitcase off. Being that I don't want the system much louder, I'd probably cut this piece out before the center res and then run piping back as you said.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

I don't like to complicate if I can make things simple. The purpose of running the GTI exhaust is to have a nicer sound without spending 600-700$ for a catback. 

If you can get the GTI rear valence for cheap , I would put that and not touch a thing to the GTI exhaust. The GTI rear valence is also nicer. 

second, before spending money on the magnaflow I would have cut 24inch section out of your GTI downpipe and run it like that to see how it sounds first. would have been cheaper. That should make it a bit louder at wot , but still good for cruising.


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

sorry i havnt posted a sound clip i've just been busy/lazy...do you guys think this is the same muffler techtonics tuning uses?

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/BOR-40358/

only universal muffler that is 2.5" and magnaflow and tt use a 14" muffler...hmmm i wonder..

so many options

i want it loud and exotic... something like this...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4i2ZnpQ4h4o&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kX8FtaOXqSc&feature=related


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

vento 95 GL said:


> I don't like to complicate if I can make things simple. The purpose of running the GTI exhaust is to have a nicer sound without spending 600-700$ for a catback.
> 
> If you can get the GTI rear valence for cheap , I would put that and not touch a thing to the GTI exhaust. The GTI rear valence is also nicer.
> 
> second, before spending money on the magnaflow I would have cut 24inch section out of your GTI downpipe and run it like that to see how it sounds first. would have been cheaper. That should make it a bit louder at wot , but still good for cruising.


The reason the magnaflow was there in the first place was that I intended on running a R32 style exit from the rear initially. Thus, the front res was cut and the muffler spliced in. I didn't figure the rabbit center res would take so much of the sound out of the exhaust. 

I agree, if I could do a GTI lower valence for $50 it would well worth it to not have to do any cutting and welding.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

magics5rip said:


> The reason the magnaflow was there in the first place was that I intended on running a R32 style exit from the rear initially. Thus, the front res was cut and the muffler spliced in. I didn't figure the rabbit center res would take so much of the sound out of the exhaust.
> 
> I agree, if I could do a GTI lower valence for $50 it would well worth it to not have to do any cutting and welding.


ah ok. understood. hopefully you find the valence or if you want bigger tips , you can find some 3.5 inch for cheap and weld them in. Or you could do down turned pipes a la diesel :laugh: and fill in the exhaust cutout. so many options. depends what you like.












I'm looking for a gti exhaust locally. already have my stainless pipe to fill the space between the cat and exhaust. as soon as I find a good one, i'll paint the suitcase flat black and do a video.


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

guys if i buy the same muffler thats in the magnaflow cat-back and add it onto my stock gti exhaust with no other mufflers they should sound the exact same right?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

joshGOLF2.5 said:


> guys if i buy the same muffler thats in the magnaflow cat-back and add it onto my stock gti exhaust with no other mufflers they should sound the exact same right?


if you use with a magnaflow muffler with no other mufflers, yeah it will sound pretty much the same. but thats not a GTI exhaust anymore , but a custom setup. although i would put a resonator after the cat and the muffler in the middle location and then run piping to the rear with tips.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

vento 95 GL said:


> ah ok. understood. hopefully you find the valence or if you want bigger tips , you can find some 3.5 inch for cheap and weld them in. Or you could do down turned pipes a la diesel :laugh: and fill in the exhaust cutout. so many options. depends what you like.


Since I already made an r32 style exit with some Corvette c6 exhaust tips AND chopped and filled a stock Rabbit lower to accomodate this, I might just cut the suitcase off eventually and put this setup back on. But that won't be until I finish the lower valence and clean up the exhaust piece a tad. It is all still in test phase even though I ran this setup for a year unfinished :laugh:


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

vento 95 GL said:


> if you use with a magnaflow muffler with no other mufflers, yeah it will sound pretty much the same. but thats not a GTI exhaust anymore , but a custom setup. although i would put a resonator after the cat and the muffler in the middle location and then run piping to the rear with tips.


yea, it all started with the gti exhaust...i love it...i just want it louder :screwy:


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRwm0ZzYhjg
6 inch magnaflow ONLY. Sounds a little whooshy cause my crappy axelback. But I think its sounds more agressive like that. Ignore my friends. My friend talking most the time has his 09 wrx stage 2 in the background. What is weird is the cute little popping sounds right before I shift. My friend in the vid mentions it sounds like a dsg. I have never heard those popping sounds in another 2.5.

http://www.youtube.com/my_videos_annotate?v=alG77iawG78
In my 0-60 vid theres a pretty loud pop from the exhaust right when I let off


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

sounds like a beast jaja123 ! love it at wot :thumbup:


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

joshGOLF2.5 said:


> yea, it all started with the gti exhaust...i love it...i just want it louder :screwy:


well if its more sound you want, the cheapest would be to swap the middle muffler for a round magnaflow muffler of the same lenght 2.5 inch inside diameter and welded it in.

the middle muffler is the one suppressing the most sound.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

jaja123 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRwm0ZzYhjg
> 6 inch magnaflow ONLY. Sounds a little whooshy cause my crappy axelback. But I think its sounds more agressive like that. Ignore my friends. My friend talking most the time has his 09 wrx stage 2 in the background. What is weird is the cute little popping sounds right before I shift. My friend in the vid mentions it sounds like a dsg. I have never heard those popping sounds in another 2.5.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/my_videos_annotate?v=alG77iawG78
> In my 0-60 vid theres a pretty loud pop from the exhaust right when I let off


Is the first vid with the stock 2.25inch pipe or with 2.5inch pipe? I like how it sounds.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

jaja123 said:


> .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/my_videos_annotate?v=alG77iawG78
> In my 0-60 vid theres a pretty loud pop from the exhaust right when I let off


Fixed the 2nd link for you. Click for Jaja123's 0-60 vid


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

vento 95 GL said:


> well if its more sound you want, the cheapest would be to swap the middle muffler for a round magnaflow muffler of the same lenght 2.5 inch inside diameter and welded it in.
> 
> the middle muffler is the one suppressing the most sound.


ive heard videos with the res/middle muffler out and im just not a fan..i will be rocking a totally custom setup soon (after h2oi) depending if i have any money left 

it will be just the 6inch magnaflow round muffler...

then i hope to get this going carbanio or neuspeed pflo-->usp testpipe-->maganflow muffler..:thumbup:


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

joshGOLF2.5 said:


> ive heard videos with the res/middle muffler out and im just not a fan..i will be rocking a totally custom setup soon (after h2oi) depending if i have any money left
> 
> it will be just the 6inch magnaflow round muffler...
> 
> then i hope to get this going carbanio or neuspeed pflo-->usp testpipe-->maganflow muffler..:thumbup:


well yeah stock setup without res / middle muffler sounds like crap. In this case you would be just changing from a chambered muffler to a free flow muffler. should improve the sound...

just having one round muffler will sound like jaja123 setup. very loud


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow! Jaja's exhaust sounds surprisingly nice! Its got a really nice devilish growl! I'm impressed!
Its a little loud... 
But Honestly thats the best sounding (non aftermarket complete) exhaust I've heard... Anyone that removes that second resonator/muffler normally sounds really raspy and cheap. But this is a nice affordable option! 
Considering the fact that an exhaust really doesn't gain you much in terms of power and torque, this seems to be a good bang for the buck mod...

However, for some this may be a bit too much! I know for me I dont care for collecting too much attention. I think this is beyond my personal taste... Maybe I'm just getting old, and I know my wife wouldn't approve (she hates that I can't talk on my cell while driving... Its not the exhaust though that makes that difficult to hear. Its the motor mounts and road noise from my tires.) Now if I were still 18 to 23 years old, i would be all over this!

Overall though it sounds really good if you consider the amount of cash saved and the fact that its a simple mod.

Nicely done jaja!


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

thx guys. It does sounds pretty awesome and all my friends dig it. On the highway it does drone a bit though so thats why for long trips it takes me 5 min to take off the axelback and put the oem suitcase on.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

You're essentially built yourself a modular/tunable exhaust! Such a cool idea! I was actually considering getting a stainless pipe that I could pull my eurojet muffler or resonator out yet still have the flexibility to retain a mellow tone... Or I could go nuts and just get an electric cut out so I could make ears bleed at the track


----------

